
Show HN: BetterScroll, the best mobile scroll lib inspired by iscroll - dolymood
https://ustbhuangyi.github.io/better-scroll/
======
sctb
This doesn't work. The only thing that comes of sockpuppet voting and
commenting is that all of those accounts get banned and the original ones
penalized.

------
flukus
The best lib is none, let the browser handle it.

Or don't, the more people using no-script the better.

------
Shirley-liang
It is a good lib,I have used in my project

------
XRene
It's a good lib, and I use it in my some mobile projects.

------
sunyongjian
I dont use in my project, but it seem good lib.

------
chenaosheng
good job,that is awesome

